
Norwegian Serial Entrepreneurs invests $1.3m seed round in Ardoq.com - ebaxt
http://arcticstartup.com/article/norwegian-serial-entrepreneurs-want-to-make-ardoq-global
======
bedeho
Congratulations, the Norwegian startup ecosystem needs more stories like this.

------
kayehope
Well deserved results from a strong team!

